

Show HN: Encrypted and anonymous discussions with friends - cagriaksay
http://friendsincognito.com

======
cagriaksay
We built Friends Incognito to offer a safe and open discussion environment.
We'd love to hear your feedback.

~~~
higherpurpose
How does the "anonymous" part mix with having G+ and FB logins?

~~~
cagriaksay
We don't store who submitted which comment in the db. A comment is owned by
all discussion participants. So, even though someone can tell which
discussions you are in, nobody can tell which comment belongs to you.

